# *****LATIN LUXURY "CINCO DE MAYO FIESTA CAR/BIKE SHOW"*****



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

************* NEW DATE***************
LATIN LUXURY INVITES YOU TO THEIR 2nd CINCO DE MAYO FIESTA CAR/BIKE SHOW ON MAY 5, 2013 AT HOOTERS LOCATED IN MORENO VALLEY/RIVERSIDE. ROLL-IN TIME 7-10 SHOW FROM 10-4. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE (No Food) CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743, TITO (951) 591-8594 OR SANTANA (951) 312-1669 FOR MORE INFO.

FLYER AND CATEGORIES TO BE POSTED UP SOON! CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO!!*​


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!


TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

t~t~t


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

ViejioS I.E b.c will be in the house..


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


> TTT


THANKS FOR BUMP !!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Going to be an IE weekend GTG Saturday-Latin Luxury Sunday!! Thanks Joe!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> ViejioS I.E b.c will be in the house..


THANKS FOR THE BUMP !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> t~t~t


 THANKS FOR THE BUMP !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> ViejioS I.E b.c will be in the house..


 THANKS U SEE U GUYS THERE !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


 THANKS BRO SEE U ALL THERE TTT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

COME ON DOWN THEY R ONLY GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

GOOD MORNING BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT OF MORNING !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT OF MORNING !!!!


Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> bump


What's up homie thanks 4 the bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> uffin:TTT


Thanks 4 the bump homie


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Bump TTT!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

uffin:BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:wave: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

GOODMORNING TTT BUMP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> GOODMORNING TTT BUMP


Morning back at cha bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!! BUMP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!! BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

MORNING !!!! BUMP TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP!!


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

Mendoza Sno Cones will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT IELA support


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

TTT LOOKING FORWARD TO IT...:nicoderm:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT BUMP !!!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

BUMP :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks FOR BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

johnnys121 said:


> TTT


Thanks johnny for the BUMP !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

TTT...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

49 BOMB said:


> TTT...


Thanks for the BUMP bro see u guy's on Saturday


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt Latin lux


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

T~T~T


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT!!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT BEER TIME !!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT BEER TIME !!!


That's what im taking about TTMFT!!!


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Thankz for the bumps!!!TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

is this going to be a on going thing


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

all the way to the top!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:wave:TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

BUMP uffin:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT GRACIAS FOR THE BUMPS!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Was up everyone thanks for all bumps ttt !!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!! LETS GET THIS SHOW GOING !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT ..ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE BRING OUT THOSE LOw LOw"s IE AND THE FAM FOR.A GOOD AND DRAMA FREE DAY..


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Delmonte (Nov 11, 2012)

TTT!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Was up lo lo fam the show is almost here so get those lo lo ready !!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

BUMP :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

to the top we go !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT !!!!!


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

BUMP :nicoderm:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

THANKS FOR THE BUMPS TTT!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP LUXURY WAY ALL DAY!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP IT TTT SHOW IS ALMOST HERE SO HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE HERE FOR A GOOD TIME AND FUN WITH THE FAMILY AND THANKS FOR ALL BUMPS TTT !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks for bump bro see u there 49bomb


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP !!!


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY WILL BE THERE 
BUMP TTT
:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

NEED THE REG. AND CATEGORIES INFO PLEASE


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT.THANKS FOR THE BUMPS FELLAS..


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Good morning bump ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT.


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

TTT!!!


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Good morning bump TTT !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Sweet' n Low (May 1, 2012)

Good morning Fam. Our show is just around the corner.. Let's get it poppin.. Hope 2 c all other clubs nd solo riders their.. ;0). Latin Luxury TTT!!!


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


Sweet' n Low said:


> Good morning Fam. Our show is just around the corner.. Let's get it poppin.. Hope 2 c all other clubs nd solo riders their.. ;0). Latin Luxury TTT!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

It just around the corner


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT..


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Good morning bump this to the top !!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

TTT:thumbsup: one more week


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes it's almost here thanks for all bumps ttt


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

Mendoza Sno Cones will be there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

*TTMFT*uffin:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

STARTING TO CLEAN UP THE BIKES STARTING TODAY :thumbsup: TTT :h5:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

meno97 said:


> STARTING TO CLEAN UP THE BIKES STARTING TODAY :thumbsup: TTT :h5:


That's rite c u guys on Sunday n thanks for the support


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

johnnys121 said:


> *TTMFT*uffin:


Thanks for the bump


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


81Luxury said:


> That's rite c u guys on Sunday n thanks for the support


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:


Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE *


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

JERRI said:


> *EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE *


 THANKS EMPIRE"S FINEST FOR YOUR SUPPORT SEE U THERE


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

*CHOLO DJ will be in the HOUSE!!!!! Come out this Sunday Cinco de Mayo to Hooters for a good time!!! $2 tap beers!!! Raffles, Dance off, Awards, Face Painting, Great vendors!!! 

$20 Cars
$10 Bike/Pedal Cars/Special Entries *


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT IT'S ALMOST HERE !!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT IT'S ALMOST HERE !!!


STOP TEASING,...LOL....WE'RE ALL EXITED ABOUT GOING,...ARE THE HOOTER HYNAS GONNA B THERE?, I'M JUST ASKING (HEHEHEHE)


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


Latin Queen said:


> *CHOLO DJ will be in the HOUSE!!!!! Come out this Sunday Cinco de Mayo to Hooters for a good time!!! $2 tap beers!!! Raffles, Dance off, Awards, Face Painting, Great vendors!!!
> 
> $20 Cars
> $10 Bike/Pedal Cars/Special Entries *


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Imma try to make it Latins finest BC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The cat is outta the bag...it's going down brothers and sisters...dance off and a cool prize for the adults.(really, not $2). Gonna see what adults can dance Nortena music in couples. I got a bomb ass song ready to go..get ready..


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT.THANKS FOR THE BUMPS FELLAS HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.TTT .


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

what are classes might roll thru


meno97 said:


> NEED THE REG. AND CATEGORIES INFO PLEASE


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Hope to see everyone there... Thanks for your support!!
TTMFT!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

RIDES3 said:


> what are classes might roll thru



Just come on out my brother...


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Latin Queen said:


> ************* NEW DATE***************
> LATIN LUXURY INVITES YOU TO THEIR 2nd CINCO DE MAYO FIESTA CAR/BIKE SHOW ON MAY 5, 2013 AT HOOTERS LOCATED IN MORENO VALLEY/RIVERSIDE. ROLL-IN TIME 7-10 SHOW FROM 10-4. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE (No Food) CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743, TITO (951) 591-8594 OR SANTANA (951) 312-1669 FOR MORE INFO.
> 
> FLYER AND CATEGORIES TO BE POSTED UP SOON! CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO!!*​


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!! IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll be coming in from Laughlin to get down with Latin Luxury...its got nothing to do with it being at HOOTERS!!! Really, I just like chicken.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

JUST AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'll be coming in from Laughlin to get down with Latin Luxury...its got nothing to do with it being at HOOTERS!!! Really, I just like chicken.


Thanks homie


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

johnnys121 said:


> JUST AROUND THE CORNER


Yes it is


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

it's looking good there going to be some good raffle stuff !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP !!! TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for all bumps ttt !!!


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:thumbsup: UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY WILL BE THERE:h5:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

BUMP TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

it's going to be a good day !!!


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

Latin Luxury said:


> it's going to be a good day !!!


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

meno97 said:


> :thumbsup: UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY WILL BE THERE:h5:


C u on Sunday


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

It's almost here


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

81Luxury said:


> It's almost here


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

81Luxury said:


> C u on Sunday


 :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP IT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT .


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!! bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

GOOD NIGHT everyone see u all 2morr !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT ..


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Wat are the bos awards


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> GOOD NIGHT everyone see u all 2morr !!!


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMARROW 
:thumbsup:
UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY :h5::yessad:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

GOOD MORNING everyone bump TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Lets get the Fiesta Started TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Imma roll the to support but can't take anything to show I'm broke lol Latins finest BC


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Seems like its gonna rain , is the show still going on?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes come on down


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Had a good time thanks Latin luxury, Latins finest BC n pedal car, 3rd place thanks for the trophy


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

pix coming soon !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

2nd place 90's caddy TTT LATINS FINEST IE CC


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks For The Pics..:nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It was another bomb ass show...good lookin out Latin Luxury, Bajitos CC, Viejitos, Family Affair and everyone else that participated in all of the activities...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dance contest pics anyone??


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

Shout out to all the clubs that came out to support!!!
Cholo DJ put it down , as usual !!! Gracias!! LATIN LUXURY CC.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

http://youtu.be/ebod5tcJljE


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

http://youtu.be/ZiCZRqeZRnQ


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

http://youtu.be/Lk65nrxczEA


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Bajito C.C. had a good time:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 642164
> View attachment 642165
> View attachment 642166
> View attachment 642167
> View attachment 642168


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks 2 all the car n bike clubs n solo riders that came out 2 support the show hope u guys had a good time like we did n the DJ CHOLO LIKE ALWAY PUTTING DOWN


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

http://youtu.be/3Vp1YN4I6Ls


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Money_Green86' (Apr 25, 2013)

TTT!!


----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

Great Show had a great time,Latin Luxury is a class act.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

16"


















20"


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

20"


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY HAD A FIRME TIME :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY STARTING MAY 26,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

meno97 said:


> View attachment 643270
> :h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY STARTING MAY 26,2013 6-10 PM
> IN PERRIS,CA HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


LATIN LUXURY WILL B THERE


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

FIRME PIC S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5::thumbsup:


81Luxury said:


> LATIN LUXURY WILL B THERE


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*AS ALWAYS FAMILY AFFAIR C.C/B.C HAD A GOOD TIME T~T~T FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATIN LUXURY :thumbsup: *


----------

